
Bitcoin Fell Off a Cliff and No One Knows How Far It Is to the Bottom - mathgenius
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2018/02/bitcoin-fell-off-a-cliff-and-no-one-knows-how-far-it-is-to-the-bottom/
======
simonblack
Like all other tokens, bitcoin (and also any of its lookalikes) has no
intrinsic value at all. It is worth whatever somebody is willing to pay you
for it.

I am very inclined to call it a Ponzi-style scam, however I have to recognize
that as long as there is still currently 'belief in bitcoin', there will
actually be somebody who is willing to pay.

